# PS4 controller & Steam Link problems connecting wirelessly



## El_Mayo (Jun 30, 2017)

My PS4 controller doesn't seem to work normally with a Steam Link

It randomly registers button presses in the Steam Link menu and immediately disconnects itself when you try to connect wirelessly

If you load Steam Big Picture using a keyboard from the Steam Link the controller appears to be working until I get into The Witcher 3 where the D-Pad and right analag aren't registered for some reason

In summary the controller doesn't behave normally unless you start streaming and then connect the controller wirelessly

edit: the d pad and analog are now working normally as I've disabled the PS4 configuration in the Big Picture settings. It's still acting wonky in the Steam Link menu tho


----------



## Disparia (Jun 30, 2017)

I also experienced less than optimal operation of a PS4 controller when used with my PC. I've heard that the DualShock 4 USB Wireless Adapter (instead of a run-of-the-mill Bluetooth adapter) helps a great deal, but given their price I've decided to get just a USB gamepad instead.


----------

